
2019 Annual Decentralized Apps Market Report - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/dapp-com-2019-annual-dapp-market-report
======
jungong
Some highlights:

1\. 9 leading blockchains contributed 3.26B transactions with a total
transaction volume of $10B — increased by 58.5% compared to 2018. 2\. 3.11M
total active dapp users (only 1.48M in 2018) and 2.77M new users started using
dapps this year. 3\. 1,445 new dapps entered the market, 690 from Ethereum and
411 from TRON. 4\. DeFi has the most impressive user growth. The number of
DeFi dapp users increased by 610% and the transaction volume has increased by
251%.

------
blevins_jeffrey
Thanks for sharing!

~~~
jungong
You're very welcome!

